# Ultegra on C50??



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I am currently riding a Motobecane from Bikes Direct that I bought 3 months ago. I was an avid MTB'er and wanted get back in to the road thing after being off for 15 years (2000 miles later, I'm hooked) I bought it figuring I would eventually move the components to a nicer frame once I decided I'd like the roadie thing 

I came upon a good deal on a used C50 frame and am thinking about picking it up. I lusted after the Colnagos when I was riding club races as a teenager. I have always dreamed of having a bike made by one of the Italian masters.

The Moto has a full Ultegra 10sp group. The Ritchey wheels are pretty light and have held up extremely well and are as true as they were out of the box despite my 205lb body and the potholes on LA roads.

Besides having to spring for a braze-on FD and an Italian BB, would evertying else move over OK to the C50?

Also, how out of place would a middle of the road gruppo and wheels look on such a high-end frame? Would I be getting weird looks from the other roadies out there?  

Thanks!


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes, it will fit. Who cares about the looks you'll get; it's about the ride baby!! And the frame delivers, so get'er done. You can upgrade later, one piece at a time if you have to.

Just enjoy the new ride and have fun...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, who cares about the looks. I just ordered a Colnago Cristallo and will be putting 2007 Campy Record on it. Should I be worried about the looks I get when it is on my bike rack because my bike is worth more than my car? Who cares what people think. If you like it, that is all that matters.

For me, I wouldn't put Shimano on an Italian frame, but that is my opinion and nobody should care about it. Likewise, I don't care about people's opinion why Shimano is better than Campy. If it makes you feel good, don't worry about it. Where people get into trouble is when, what makes them feel good, is based upon what people think about them.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Rabobank team uses Shimano on Colnagos
$0.02


----------



## capitalistpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I purchased a lightly-used 2004 C-40HP frameset last year and built it with the Ultegra 9-speed group from a 2003 Raleigh Competition. As you mentioned you will need a braze-on FD and an Italian BB. I bought both the FD and BB on eBay for less than retail. You may need a longer bolt to mount the front brake. Otherwise everything transferred and fit perfectly.

You will hear arguments (mostly opinions) why a Colnago should be Campagnolo-equipped but if Rabobank and Milram ride Shimano-equipped Colnagos why shouldn't you and I?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*to the op, it is the fit*

that hasta be spot on or else it is not the frame for you. if you know your bike is a git now, compare specs, esp. top tube, colnago sizing specs center to top so onna c-50 w/ massive tubes this can add 2-3cm to what one might expect re stated size.

but as for the looks you might get, be glad you don't have record on your colnago or you may be cast looks of a different, yet still disaproving, nature.

the thing you must do is this: wherever there is a c-50 logo you must cover it with a shimano sticker. then, when someone asks what colnago you have, tell them the model is a dream plus hp. this will provide an appropriate response suitable for their conditioned world view.

if someone in the know says, no it is a c-50, look, here is why, tell 'em you dunno, it was a team bike so maybe it was rebadged. this will make you out to be either a man of mystery or nonchalance, thus avoiding the wrath of the bike police.





gun2head said:


> Yes, it will fit. Who cares about the looks you'll get; it's about the ride baby!! And the frame delivers, so get'er done. You can upgrade later, one piece at a time if you have to.
> 
> Just enjoy the new ride and have fun...


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*No Sh*t. .*



Hardtail said:


> Rabobank team uses Shimano on Colnagos
> $0.02


They get paid to use that crap.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*OP is asking about Ultegra v. DA, not Shimano v. Campy*

As if we need any more threads involved in the S v. C debate. 

Ultegra is generally pretty decent stuff. It's not like you are putting Sora stuff on C50. There really isn't a problem using Ultegra. My only reservation is I think the Ultegra crank looks ugly (but you are not a poser like me so you can disregard that).


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

elviento said:


> As if we need any more threads involved in the S v. C debate.
> 
> Ultegra is generally pretty decent stuff. It's not like you are putting Sora stuff on C50. There really isn't a problem using Ultegra. My only reservation is I think the Ultegra crank looks ugly (but you are not a poser like me so you can disregard that).


agree 100%, i for one actually think the ultegra is the best bang for the buck grouppo because its so durable. It's not as light as DA, but alot of guys i know that race on my team run Ultegra and are more concerned with a bike that can handle abuse as opposed to a bike that weighs "x" amounts of pounds. I know the Cervelo Soloist line comes with a few Ultegra parts stock instead of DA becuse the added durability of ultegra (probably just trying to save money, but anyway)

if the frame fits well, the grouppo is tuned perfectly, the wheels are true, and you ride the living hell out of the previously mentioned....then what else is there to worry about?

now, about me swapping my Sora/Tiagra grouppo onto that Pinarello Paris until i can afford ultegra...haha


----------

